# My diet (newbie)



## Thunnisett (Oct 29, 2014)

This is my first post

I'm 36 yo make, just started a new gym and want to try and get bigger and stronger.

My current diet is

07:30: 2 x weetabix & matrix protein shake

09:30: cereal bar snack

11:00: apple & some cashew nuts

12:30: chicken & rice/pasta

14:30: matrix protein cookie

17:00: protein shake (after the gym)

17:30: dinner (family meal) curry/Spag Bol etc

21:00: matrix protein shake

Also on loading stage of creatine (3 x per day)

I probably go to the gym 4 times per week (approx 50 mins per session) and vary my routines.

Any advice on my diet would be greatly appreciated

Tony


----------



## Thunnisett (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry, I'm 5'9" and approx 12.5 stone


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Eat loads as clean as you can mate, you will get big

You are depending too much in shakes for my liking ...


----------



## Thunnisett (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok. I realise I probably need to eat loads more 'real' food but with long hours, study and family it's hard.

I normally cook a chicken and split up for lunch meals

Probably need to have 2 portions of this each day maybe and drop s shake.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Weigh and measure your food, you don't know how much you eat just now, so can't really adjust.


----------



## Thunnisett (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok. Thanks for advice


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

no probs, it is advice for life not just BBing.


----------



## Stevenstrain86 (Sep 17, 2014)

My thoughts exactly. To reliant on shakes and it's not even a mass gainer...! Shakes are a good addition to any diet and they help you meet your protein quota for the day but preferably eat food. Few things below for you to think about...

- You could substitute your morning shake for whole eggs straight away.

- Alternate snacks, try dark chocolate and nuts.

- Try food prep, it makes life so much easier!

- Lack of vital nutrients from fruit and veg...

- No porridge...?!

- Peanut butter after your evening protein shake (preferably casein protein)

- Where's the fish...?! Some of the best nutrients for your body lie under the sea, get some salmon in ya matey!

- Add a 1 tbsp of flaxseed to meals here and there.

- Cook in olive oil.

- More carbs, i.e. potato, brown rice, brown bread, brown, pasta, sweet potato, quinoa, etc.

- Pork, steak, turkey, other protein sources...


----------



## Thunnisett (Oct 29, 2014)

Great info.

I forgot to mention I have started adding porridge in the mid morning snack. Although it's the individual bag with fruit flavours (I.e. Cranberry etc). Are these okay or frowned upon? Does it have to be pure unflavoured oats?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Depends. I like porridge, so don't want it flavoured.

Also, is it full of she*tty sweeteners etc.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> Weigh and measure your food, you don't know how much you eat just now, so can't really adjust.


Nah dont do this you dont want be sad. Besides how can you not eat spag bol untill your full


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

btw you dont need to "load" creatine. just take 5g daily and you are good to go.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

armor king said:


> Nah dont do this you dont want be sad. Besides how can you not eat spag bol untill your full


?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Thunnisett said:


> Great info.
> 
> I forgot to mention I have started adding porridge in the mid morning snack. Although it's the individual bag with fruit flavours (I.e. Cranberry etc). Are these okay or frowned upon? Does it have to be pure unflavoured oats?


Whats the sugar content?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

simonboyle said:


> ?


?


----------

